# Weekly Artsjam



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2011)

*Weekly Artsjam - Music*

I recently saw Poetigress's Thursday Prompt, which works by her sending out a journal with a word or phrase to be used as inspiration for a written piece.

Well, why the fuck don't we have one for people who prefer dicking around with art supplies?

So, here's the plan:

Every sunday, a new prompt will be put up on here. In theory, I should be able to edit the title, so that weeks prompt should be up there. If not, it'll be in this post.

Artists who use the prompt as inspiration can post their work in this thread if it is forum-safe, or link to it with a NSFW if it is, or just a regular link if the picture is too large.

It's not a race to do one first, or a competition to see who is best. It's an easy way to just get a bit of inspiration from an outside source, show it off, and see what other people have done with their stuff. I'll start this thing off on sunday, so keep tuned or post your ideas for the prompt.

*Current Prompt:* [yt]R5X7HKxpiQA[/yt]


----------



## Jw (Sep 5, 2011)

This sounds like a fun idea. Count me in.


----------



## Zikaur (Sep 6, 2011)

Oooh, I could use the inspiration every now and then. I'm in as well. ^^


----------



## mapdark (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2011)

Let's kick this shit off.

Post your efforts in this thread either as an image, or as a link to it. If you post it on FA, link back to this thread so more people can join in.

This weeks prompt is: Broken


----------



## Fennex (Sep 18, 2011)

Art Jam? I'm in!


----------



## Smelge (Sep 18, 2011)

Got fucked over by work, so running the prompts for a fortnight.


----------



## Talara (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome thanks for setting this up, I could use the help. I always had more fun drawing when in high school my art teacher gave us weekly sketch book titles, which is basically the same idea as this. Also this will make me actually dig up my laptop with photoshop so I can scan things in lol. 

Fennex: I love your comic, really cool character you have there


----------



## Fay V (Sep 21, 2011)

Wooo depressing stuff!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoops, missed this shit. Not doing well.

New prompt though, and this time, just to make it awkward, is: 

[yt]R5X7HKxpiQA[/yt]


----------



## Martlie (Oct 13, 2011)

Really neat idea  I'd like to say I'm in, but I'm pretty lazy. I'll definitely at least give this a good lurking.


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Oct 17, 2011)

These are the first three things when I hear the name Radiohead :- vocalist's lazy eye.- they're british band ; hence the tea.- their(_probably_) most famous song ; hence the unfinished name of it on a shirt.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2011)

Thom Yorkes lazy eye doesn't just follow you as you walk around the room. It follows you home and peers through keyholes.


----------

